# Dark comb



## Barry Digman (May 21, 2003)

I was working some gear over today and my neighbor asked why the comb was so dark. I explained it, and then thought to myself "Hmmm. Is it time to rotate it out?". I didn't think it was too dark at all, but sometimes we tend to stretch it further than we should.


----------



## Tom G. Laury (May 24, 2008)

*Rotatate*

You can motate those rotates right over my way por favor. Those are #1.


----------



## Hobie (Jun 1, 2006)

I've got a few frames that are nearly black all the way to the edges. Bees don't seem to care. I tried to melt some down and there's not much wax to be gotten out of them, which gives you something else to ponder.


----------



## Parke County Queen (May 22, 2006)

Just curious, do you rotate your frames out? I date all of mine and try to, but sometimes they are full of brood and just can't bring myself to kill all those babies. Usually I try to move the bad ones to the outside and take out when empty. 

I didn't think those looked too bad. I've got worse in my hives.


----------



## Barry Digman (May 21, 2003)

Honestly, I end up culling it when I can instead of rotating on a schedule. My hives don't get any chemicals, so I'm not as concerned about contamination buildup as I would be if I were using chems. And of course, when I have a deadout it's easy to sort it all out.


----------



## MapMan (May 24, 2007)

:scratch:

I have some combs which would make your combs look absolutely pristine in condition. The bees still like them. :scratch:


MM


----------



## dcross (Jan 20, 2003)

They can look like that after less than a year...


----------

